# SUSE <--> SUSE, file sharing



## schiremath (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello All,
I just started using linux and installed on 2 machines, They are up and running , able to connect to Internet using ADSL Router and got 2 different IP address using DHCP server ( via router ).
Since I am new to Linux file systen, I am in the bit of consuion state.
What exactly I am trying to do is file sharing b/w 2 linux boxes.

After going through SUSE and internet forum ,I made sure that nfsd(using rcpinfo -p) is up and running and also configured NFS server on the other machine so that directories are set properly. 

In second machine (NFS client) I am still not able to view the directory or files from NFS server machine.

I have given unique hostname for each machine.

How do I share the directories and files from NFS server machine.?
What are the extra steps I need to follow, 
Linux (SUSE 9.2/ KDE ) gurus help?

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks and Regards
Sanjeev


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You have 2 options. First, you can use YAST to setup both the NFS server and client. Or you can do it manually. I'm not sure which method you used, but make sure you setup one as the server and the other as the client. If you wish to be able to transfer back and forth between the 2, then you can setup both as servers AND as clients. 

To do it via YAST, open up YAST, then go to Network Services. Click on the NFS Server icon. Choose to start the NFS server and click next. In the top half of this next screen, add a directory that you wish to share. For example, you can share your entire /home directory. If you want to do this, type in "/home/username". If you want to share another directory, just type in the path. In the bottom half, you can add the computers that will be allowed to connect to the server. You can use "*" as a wildcard to allow all hosts, or type in the IP address of the machines to allow. Click Finish and you're done with this step. 

Next, go to the other machine and open YAST and click on the NFS client. Just click the Add button, type in the IP address of the machine that's the server. Click Select for the remote filesystem. This should give you all the available mountable points. Pick the one you want, and then pick where you want this mount point to be located (i.e. "/home/username/mount/otherhome"). Add any other mount points and then click Finish.

If you wish to do this manually, please read the following How-To on NFS: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/


----------



## schiremath (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello Skie,
Thanks, that was very usefull.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Was this able to help you?


----------

